# Mehrere WHERE Werte benutzen



## Jay_LP_ (5. Nov 2021)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich das Benutzen kann


```
String query = "SELECT ID FROM Serien WHERE (Name, Staffel, Folge)=('"+Var1+"', '"+Var2+"', '"+Var3+"')"
```


----------



## kneitzel (5. Nov 2021)

Du kannst mehrere Bedingungen mit AND und OR verknüpfen:

SELECT ID FROM Serien WHERE Name = ?  AND Staffel = ? AND Folge = ?

*Aber bitte nicht so als String die SQL Query zusammen setzen! Nutz ein PreparedStatement und setze Parameter!*




__





						Javabeginners - Prepared Statement
					






					javabeginners.de


----------



## Jay_LP_ (5. Nov 2021)

Vielen Lieben dank ich habe eine Möglichkeit für mich gefunden! Aber deine Probiere auch mal... Tut mir leid wegen dem String bin "neu" in der DB Programmierung 😅


----------

